# Advice on Dough Sheeter for Laminated Doughs



## njabulo (Mar 8, 2011)

Howdy Folks!

We've recently had great success with some new products based on laminated doughs and we're looking to expand our production capacity. While rolling out endless quantities of puff pastry is certainly a great workout, it's clearly we're going to need a dough sheeter if we want to continue with these products. Unfortunately, I have little experience with dough sheeters, so I hoping to pick your brains and expertise!

We were able to find a few great used sheeters in the area at really good prices. We're leaning towards a reversible dough sheeter with fold up arms so it has a smaller footprint. It's in good condition (although we'll need to replace the scrappers and belts); however, we've also found several used Acme models which are running about $1500 less. *Has anyone used a dual pass Acme units for laminated doughs?* I like how easy it is to find parts for the Acme units here in the U.S. and they seem really durable, but I'm afraid they might be a bit rough on our laminated doughs compared to a reversible unit. Any thoughts?

Additionally, since we don't have much experience with this equipment, I'd love to hear *any other suggestions / advice / thoughts you might have for working with dough sheeters and/or laminated dough.*

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never used Acme.  Reversible is a must for laminated doughs, your choice should be influenced by who (bakery eqpt. co.) is in your area, what brands they are comfortable with, and  servicing and stocking parts for.

Hope this helps


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Steve,

check your PM


----------



## njabulo (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for such prompt replies! We'll definitely go with a reversible sheeter. It's always fun to get new equipment in the kitchen. I kind of feel like a kid opening a new toy at Christmas...


----------

